# Cutting Body Fat Over 4 Weeks



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for checking out my thread.

I have deceided to cut back the carbs massively in an to enable me to shed some body fat before i start my bulking cycle in November.

I thought a good way to keep me motivated would be to complete a little log on a thread of my progress, eating habits and moods as I go along.

About me;

30 years of age.

Weight - 02/10/09 - 70.1kg

Body Fat - 02/10/09 - 16.2%



My aim is to drop down to 10% body fat between now and the 1st of November, a hard task I know so here is my plan.

I have dropped my Kcals down to 1056 a day, will be doing cardio on a daily basis - 20 mins walking at 6.5kph on a 15% inclined threadmill, I shall also be maintaining my weight routine of a 3 days on 1 day off split, eating next to no carbs, a high volume of protein and a sensible amount of healthly fat.

In order to try and maintain what muscle I have, I shall also be keeping to my protein shakes, creatine and Glutamine.

I shall attempt to update the log on a daily basis, and shall upload pics every Friday show changes (if any) to my body.

Ill also update my stats as I progress through the month.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck mate.

I would say 1000 cals a day is incredibly low, and you will most likely shut down your metabolism and/or lose a lot of muscle. Losing over 6% in 4 weeks would be incredible, but even contest prep BBers are "only" losing around 0.5% a week. That's not to say you can't make excellent progress in 4 weeks, but I would up those cals and keep that muscle


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

big said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> I would say 1000 cals a day is incredibly low, and you will most likely shut down your metabolism and/or lose a lot of muscle. Losing over 6% in 4 weeks would be incredible, but even contest prep BBers are "only" losing around 0.5% a week. That's not to say you can't make excellent progress in 4 weeks, but I would up those cals and keep that muscle


Cheers Mate

Thanks for the positive comments

I have been trying to up it to around 1500kcal and ideally want to do this with minimum protein and carbs, ideally good fats as my protein is through the roof and my fat running very low. Any ideas on food suggestions.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Salmon is excellent, so are eggs. Both contain great protein and plenty of good fats. For eggs, try to get the omega-3 ones.

Chicken breast is an obvious choice, cook it with extra virgin olive oil, another great fat.

Other than that, the usual... turkey, lean beef, tuna, white fish etc etc.

If you are low-carbing it, I would suggest a weekly carb-up to keep your metabolism in check.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

First off all. who done your bodyfat test? Id say your a little over 16% there mate,

Also your planned diet wont get you to 10% bf by November mate, sorry but its true. As BIG said 0.5% per week is a general rule of thumb and that daily cardio strict diet wrote out by knowledgable people.

If i was you, just diet and get down to 10% bf a slower and safer way.


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

big said:


> Salmon is excellent, so are eggs. Both contain great protein and plenty of good fats. For eggs, try to get the omega-3 ones.
> 
> Chicken breast is an obvious choice, cook it with extra virgin olive oil, another great fat.
> 
> ...


Cool well todays diet has gone like this

Breakfast; 5 egg whites

10:00: Protein shake with water to keep the carbs down.

13:00: 200g of chicken breast, 100g of mushrooms and a teaspoon of chilli sauce.

15:00: Protein shake with water.

18:00: 200g of chicken breast, 100g of mushrooms and a teaspoon of chilli sauce.

22:00: Protein shake with water.

Im going to be mixing up my meats with pork and steak, I also take an omega 3 supplement daily.

I hear the carb up days are good for metabolism, but ill be sure to keep this to below 50g.

Everything i cook is with extra virgin olive oil, i think i just need more fat, which can come from a fish source, ill just have to do more reaserch in respect of that matter.

After all I dont want to be looking like Christian Bale in the Machinest


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Mate im not being horrible but your diet is bad, real bad, and if you choose to do a 50g carb up, then you clearly dont understand refeeds..

Get someone to plan you a proper diet mate,


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> First off all. who done your bodyfat test? Id say your a little over 16% there mate,
> 
> Also your planned diet wont get you to 10% bf by November mate, sorry but its true. As BIG said 0.5% per week is a general rule of thumb and that daily cardio strict diet wrote out by knowledgable people.
> 
> If i was you, just diet and get down to 10% bf a slower and safer way.


Tahnks for your comments, ill bear in mind the general rule of thumb, looks like it may be more like Feb before I get the results im looking for.

Im already going to be increasing my diet to 1500kcal as of tomorrow and factoring in a high carb day.

My body fat was done both with Calipers and scales, there both pretty much agreed with one another, at around 16%, i went for the 16.2% as the scales gave me that one, I know the scales can be quentionable which is why measurements were taken with Calipers beforehand.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Also i remember your other thread about starting steroids, IMO you dont need them yet mate,


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Mate im not being horrible but your diet is bad, real bad, and if you choose to do a 50g carb up, then you clearly dont understand refeeds..
> 
> Get someone to plan you a proper diet mate,


Mate its not being horrible, its constructive critism and im all for that, I have been reading all over the place and this is where Ive landed, the beauty of this site is that people can give you a bit of tough love when its needed. The post has been on for less than an hour and its already been paying dividends.

I guess my diet will have to be reworked and my goals set over a logner period of the day, I just figured, get the carbs low, maintain a good amount of protein and fat in the diet and hitting the carido would help me loose a few % of fat


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Also i remember your other thread about starting steroids, IMO you dont need them yet mate,


I hear what your saying there, lots of people suggest maximum gains naturally then start when you have hit your full natural potential, the steroids are a personal choice mate which is why I was doing some research ahead of taking that big step


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok mate, well Carbs do not equal fat loss first off all. A Calorie deficit is what needs to be first addressed, then your protein requirement comes second then carbs and fats.

I tend to have my guys do bodyweight x 12, And they start from there things can be tweaked as the weeks go on.

Then i set protein at 1g per pound. Then they either do the rest of there macros high carb and low fat or lower carbs and higher fats,

This is individual as some to not digest fats as well as carbs, also low carb high fat diets can cause a number of digsestion issues other time.

I generally have them start on more carbs and lower fats....

A for re-feeds they can serve the body well but leptin is bodyfat influenced so when you are carrying alot of fat, refeeds are NOT needed right off the bat,

I have guys use 3 phases.

One cheat meal then as they get leaner they get a 5 hour refeed then a full day refeed then when there lean as fcuk they get cheat days 

So id suggest a weekly cheat meal for now.....

any think else id be happy to help


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I would say your around the 20% mark bro.

I'm about 18% and i'm a fair bit leaner than you.

Maybe a more realistic goal would be 15%. Best of luck


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

how long you been training? why do you want to cut for 4 weeks and then bulk? if its for no reason i would just train heavy gain some muscle over the winter then start cutting for the summer.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PumpedUp said:


> Cool well todays diet has gone like this
> 
> Breakfast; 5 egg whites
> 
> ...


Too many shakes mate, try and stick to whole foods as they are better and will keep you feeling fuller for longer. (Ideal when dieting)

As stated look at eggs, nuts etc for protein and fat meals and things like cottage cheese for final meal of the day

Also 50g carbs is no where near enough for a re-feed


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

YoungGun said:


> I would say your around the 20% mark bro.
> 
> I'm about 18% and i'm a fair bit leaner than you.
> 
> Maybe a more realistic goal would be 15%. Best of luck


Hmmmmmmm I had questioned the results if im honest, i feel like im carrying more fat than i was when i was in my early 20's and yet i was 15% then.

These are the results I got from Calipers and scales mate


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Too many shakes mate, try and stick to whole foods as they are better and will keep you feeling fuller for longer. (Ideal when dieting)
> 
> As stated look at eggs, nuts etc for protein and fat meals and things like cottage cheese for final meal of the day
> 
> Also 50g carbs is no where near enough for a re-feed


Cheers G Man, I appreciate the constructive feedback, ill have to do some reasarch on the re-feed aspect, and also look to tweet my diet so my Kcals and fats increase, a work in progress hence the post.


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

mck said:


> how long you been training? why do you want to cut for 4 weeks and then bulk? if its for no reason i would just train heavy gain some muscle over the winter then start cutting for the summer.


I simply wanted to get dome body fat down mate, I didnt want to bulk looking chubby if that makes sense. I wanted to get to a stage where i could put on some lean clean gains through right dieting after I have reduced my Bodyfat percentage


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

Why is it people are afraid of carbs these days? Uber low or no carb is not required for a lot people to lose a significant amount of BF. Great way of losing muscle too.

Slow starchy carbs at breakfast pre ad post training, plenty of fibrous veggies at all other times with some healthy fats with lean protein at all meals.

Some interval cardio twice per week as well as steady state after weights (HIIT on off days) and i guarantee it will fall off of you. At your current BF level a 5kg loss of BF is not out of the realms of reality. As for steroids, yes your choice, but i suggest you learn how to manipulate and listen to your own body first before enduring the potential sides of being on, as well as PCT and the cost of the cycle.


----------



## PumpedUp (Aug 23, 2009)

OK, I have been doing some recalculating and also noted the comments regarding realistic goals, so obviously, im going to apply greater patience in respect of getting my bodyfat down.

I have opted to increase my carb intake, notably in the morning, pre and post work out with a few in the form of complex carbs and veggies throughout the day.

I have copied a daily intake example which seems to work on a 50/40/10 split or as near as I can get it.

Let me know your thoughts, you will see, im on a calorie deficit as I do want to lose at the moment.

Description

Pre Workout

250ml Pineapple Juice

Creatine

Post Workout/Breakfast

DP90

750ml Skimmed Milk

50g of Porridge Oats

Glutamine

10:00

DP90

500ml of Skimmed Milk

13:00

100g Medium Grain Brown Rice

100g of Chicken Breast

50g of Petits Pois

15:00

5 Egg Whites

18:30

100g of Chicken Breast

50g of Petits Pois

22:00

DP90

500ml of Skimmed Milk

Totals

221.88g or protein 17.07g of fat 193.1g of carbs 1740.5Kcals

Kcal Value

887.52 protein 153.63 fat 772.4 carbs

Percentage Value

50.99 protein 8.83 fat 44.38 carbs


----------

